# HYDERABAD: The Pearl of India



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Hyderabad is the capital city of Andhra Pradesh, India. In terms of area, It is currently, the fourth largest urban agglomerate in India. the sixth most populous city and the sixth-most populous urban agglomeration in India. It is famous with the sobriquet City of Pearls, and referred as Heart of the Indian Peninsula by the Time Magazine US. The New York Times has featured Hyderabad in the list of must-see places of world, it is the only city of India which made to this list of 2011. Hyderabad was founded by Muhammad Quli Qutb Shah in 1591 AD on the banks of river Musi. Today the city covers an area of 621.4 km². The twin cities of Hyderabad and Secunderabad come under the ambit of a single municipal unit The Greater Hyderabad Municipal Corporation.

In addition to the IT industry, various biopharmaceutical firms have their operations in Hyderabad owing to its established Public sector in Life Science Research and Genome Valley. The city houses one of India's most expensive residential real estate areas in Banjara Hills and Jubilee Hills. The city is home to the Telugu Film Industry, known popularly as Tollywood. Residents of Hyderabad are generally referred as Hyderabadis. Located at the crossroads of North and South India, Hyderabad has developed a unique culture that is reflected in its language and architecture.

*Locator Map*










Source


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

.The.Magnificent. by .krish.Tipirneni., on Flickr



Charminar by ramakrishna_gudipudi, on Flickr


Birla Mandir by RaghuP, on Flickr


Hussain Sagar - Hyderabad by R E B E L ™, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Hyderabad*



carzzz12 said:


> Infosys Hyderabad...the building adjacent is 12 Floor Car Parking.... of course only for Infy employeess......





carzzz12 said:


> HOneywell





carzzz12 said:


> Nvidia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cross posting from SSC India


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Hyderabad Cityscape*


Cityscape by Siddhesh Dhupe, on Flickr


Cityscape by Siddhesh Dhupe, on Flickr


concrete.. filling up the space. by Siddhesh Dhupe, on Flickr


Novotel by Siddhesh Dhupe, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Excellent shot of the first pic above....kay:


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

same view.. better quality.. more buildings by Siddhesh Dhupe, on Flickr


Hyderabad Nights \m/ by Siddhesh Dhupe, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

ruins.. by Siddhesh Dhupe, on Flickr


Golkonda Fort by Siddhesh Dhupe, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*HYDERABAD: The Pearl of India*


#18 Hyderabad Cityscapes by Siddhesh Dhupe, on Flickr


#14 Hyderabad Cityscapes by Siddhesh Dhupe, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Traveler (Mar 16, 2011)

very good mix of modern, ancient, buddhist, hinduism, and moslem city kay:


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*HYDERABAD: Pearl of India*


#4 Hyderabad Cityscapes by Siddhesh Dhupe, on Flickr


The Park Hotel by Siddhesh Dhupe, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*HYDERABAD: Pearl of India*


#7 Oracle by Siddhesh Dhupe, on Flickr


Salarjung Museum by Siddhesh Dhupe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This city looks really very nice; just great i would say :cheers:


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey thanks Christos.....people around the world don't see India's development.....its kinda sad.....Thanks yogendra for showing the true development pics of our cities......

I love my country: INDIA....its incredible indeed...cheers


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*HYDERABAD: Pearl of India*


Cityscape by Siddhesh Dhupe, on Flickr


Cityscape by Siddhesh Dhupe, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*HYDERABAD: The Pearl of India *


Bhongir Fort by Siddhesh Dhupe, on Flickr


Ruins at Bhongir Fort by Siddhesh Dhupe, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*HYDERABAD: The Pearl of India *


Hyderbad by erica_st, on Flickr


Hyderbad by erica_st, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*HYDERABAD: The Pearl of India *


Hyderbad by erica_st, on Flickr


Hyderbad by erica_st, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*HYDERABAD: The Pearl of India *



carzzz12 said:


> I too thought of adding few pics to this thread... I went sunday evening on a photography ride to Gachibowli and Outer ring road.... I tried to cover few buildings... still I was only able to cover 20% only.... I will upload these few pics which I clicked.... will post more in coming days... this time I am concentrating on Gachibowli Area... here you go ppl
> 
> Capgemini
> 
> ...


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*HYDERABAD: The Pearl of India *



carzzz12 said:


> Wipro.. in backdrop Mantri Celestia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*HYDERABAD: The Pearl of India *



carzzz12 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again magnificent, very nice photos from Hyderabad


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Charminar by Swasti Verma, on Flickr


Charminar by Swasti Verma, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Macca Masjid Minar Hyderabad by Swasti Verma, on Flickr


Nizamia General Hospital by Swasti Verma, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

AP State Central Library by Swasti Verma, on Flickr


AP State Central Library by Swasti Verma, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*HYDERABAD*



p.raghavendra6 said:


> *Copyright @ Rajesh Devabhaktuni*
> Its been 10 years this is built. Are they planning for any celebrations?


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*LANCO HILLS*



SARAN R said:


>


----------



## pnvijoo (May 28, 2011)

*HYDERABAD*



carzzz12 said:


> Some More Miscellaneous pictures


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*The Park*



p.raghavendra6 said:


> *Copyright @ Kishore Nagarigari*
> 
> The Park


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*GIM India*



p.raghavendra6 said:


> *Copyright @ GIMIndia1*





p.raghavendra6 said:


> *Copyright @ Cybage Software*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Hitech City 06 by Ch-eeee-tos, on Flickr


Hitech City - Hyderabad by Azgar Khan, on Flickr


Hitech City by bkranti, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*View from a 5th floor of ICSA buiding at Hitech-city, Hyderabad*


28042009(001) by Andru-Khan, on Flickr

*Cyber Gateway. They say fairies come her during Dusk. Guess will have not be able to verify its authenticity, ever!*


Hitech City 02 by Ch-eeee-tos, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

COOL!


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Hyderbad*



soccerhero said:


> All Pics cc: Me
> Lanco Hills from ORR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Hyderbad*



carzzz12 said:


> Begumpet, in the backdrop is Vivinata, all set to open in coming days...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*hyderabad*



p.raghavendra6 said:


> *Copyright @ Cybage Software*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Enforcer said:


> cc Vikas Amarjit Singh


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates.....thanks.


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*hyderabad*



p.raghavendra6 said:


> *Copyright @ kishoren*





p.raghavendra6 said:


> *Copyright @ himadri_chakraborty*
> 
> RFC





p.raghavendra6 said:


> *Copyright @ SandFlash*


cross posting from SSC I


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Untitled by R E B E L ™®, on Flickr


rajivgandhi airport hyderabad by kunju vava, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Scot kelby Worldwide Photowalk 2011 - Sunday, 2nd Oct - Charminar by R E B E L ™®, on Flickr


Scot kelby Worldwide Photowalk 2011 - Sunday, 2nd Oct - Charminar by R E B E L ™®, on Flickr


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

_MG_9944 by R E B E L ™®, on Flickr


Scot kelby Worldwide Photowalk 2011 - Sunday, 2nd Oct - Charminar by R E B E L ™®, on Flickr


----------

